# Making Stick baits



## Jim (Aug 14, 2007)

I promised some members I would make them some baits, but since I was going to bust out the stuff, I decided that I wanted to make something new. I am going to make a clear stick bait. Not white, Clear. No salt either. This will have to be used texas style with weight or Carolina. Its the only way it will sink at an effective rate. I am only going to put glitter in them.
These are the color choices of glitter.

Black
Gold
Silver Holographic
Purple
Green
red

I also have some fine powder type glitter Violet and silver iridecent. (you only use a match head size of this stuff.

So what glitter/combo should I make? Im going to make 2 kinds.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 14, 2007)

I vote silver holographic....do I get to test some! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2007)

Nickk said:


> I vote silver holographic....do I get to test some! :lol:



Sure! I'll let you know when there done.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just reading up on no salt sticks at the Del-Mart forum and debating color choices with my buddy so its funny you posted this. I was thinking of a clear black and silver glittered stick to represent a dead/dieing shad or minnow so that would have to be my vote. Think this color choice will be a effective combo?


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> I was just reading up on no salt sticks at the Del-Mart forum and debating color choices with my buddy so its funny you posted this. I was thinking of a clear black and silver glittered stick to represent a dead/dieing shad or minnow so that would have to be my vote. Think this color choice will be a effective combo?



Sounds killer, and maybe a dab of violet blue powder glitter? Like a sunfish maybe??????


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just reading up on no salt sticks at the Del-Mart forum and debating color choices with my buddy so its funny you posted this. I was thinking of a clear black and silver glittered stick to represent a dead/dieing shad or minnow so that would have to be my vote. Think this color choice will be a effective combo?
> ...



WOW its like your reading my mind, i was thinking that as i read your last post. A dab of the real fine violate blue powder glitter should breakup the salt and pepper like pattern of the black and silver!!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 15, 2007)

I hear that when you are looking up at a shad from below, the belly is clear, so clear baits should work for night fishing especially with some silver glitter as scales. Nice idea! Clear stick bait, pretty original! Are you still gonna make those batch of pumpkinseed worms as well?


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

Sure am!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet did you get them out yet? Looking to get out this friday or next monday.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

Im going to get mailing envelopes Today after work. I ran out! #-o


----------



## SMDave (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol alright looking forward to testing them out.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 15, 2007)

If anyone needs someone to test out their baits, I'd be happy to comply.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> If anyone needs someone to test out their baits, I'd be happy to comply.



PM me your address!


----------

